# CV boots life



## dalek (Nov 23, 2005)

How long do the outer CV boots usually last in a 98 Sentra GXE (autotragic)? 60K miles? 100K? And, how hard is it to pop the axles out to replace them?


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

I have never done them but I am about to very soon to rplace the high mile block that is there now. I would say if they rip drive them until there starts to be an issue then replace them. Or if you have thge doughat the first sign of trouble swap them out.....


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

my 97 gxe has just let go its first Cv boot, passenger side outer. 11 yrs
The 97 SE-R is still on its originals but haven't looked at them yet.


----------



## ekoy200sx (May 19, 2008)

Ive replaced both CV axles on my 200sx. 

You have to remover the wheel, disconnect the caliper, remove the rotar, (which can be done with a basic Socket set and rubber mallet. You need to remover the cotter pin from the wheel nut. You then need 1in 1/4 or 1 /18th socket and a half inch breaker bar for the wheel nut 

Once the wheel nut is removed, You have to semi disconnect the steering nuckle. The bottom bolt, and the Tie rod bold. For the tie rod, be very careful not to jam something into the grease boot and cut it. What I did was Loosen the nut on the tierod to the last threads and banged it out with a hammer.

Now move the steering nuckle up so you can pull out the CV front shaft from the Knuckle. Now Just use a crow bar or a screw driver and pry the CV axle from the Transmision carefully. 

I have to go to work, Kinda typed this fast. Will check on it later for more questions.

Btw both mine went out at 66k, but my roads are shitty. Hope that helps


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I did this a bit differently but basics are the same.
Loosen the Axle nut first while the car is still on the ground.
32 mm or 1 1/4 inch fits. I use a 3/4 drive socket set and a gas pipe if necessary.
this puppy is tight, spec is 146 lb ft min to way to much for my torque wrench.
Then remove wheel, remove brake caliper, hold up with bailing wire attached to spring so leave brake hose, but remove clip from bracket.
Remove two bolts holding strut to hub.
Then push control arm down and hold axle into transmission, axle will just clear hub.
No need to remove bottom ball joint and steering tie arm ball joint.
Back to axle nut, i ruined my good torque wrench trying to do this up to 150 ft lbs, its max.
Buy a cheap needle and scale type for $5 - $10 
Good luck...
Forgot, this went out at 103K miles.


----------



## sticksout (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a 99 Max with 130k miles and just had the front brakes replaced by NTB they mentioned that my CV boot on the passenger side (at least) has completely seperated into two pieces. Could anyone give an estimate on how much it'd be for a shop to do?

Thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

it depends on the shop, ie dealer or independent, and how they do it.
You have to figure that if they do it correctly they should include an alignment ($50) and the labor. 
I once had one replaced at a shop where they didn't remove the axle, stretched the new boot over the CV joint. Cheaper and faster. they popped only ball joints and didn't do an alignment although i am not convinced.
Call around, its a standard type of job.


----------



## cmccrkn (Jul 6, 2008)

dalek said:


> How long do the outer CV boots usually last in a 98 Sentra GXE (autotragic)? 60K miles? 100K? And, how hard is it to pop the axles out to replace them?


I don't know how long you can expect them to last. Probably depends a lot on the conditions where you are: salt on the roads, etc. I just replaced my auto tranny and had to pull both axles so I can definitely help you with that if you have questions. The FSM (linked in a sticky on this forum) shows the steps I used but there is one step that I think is not well documented. The good thing about the way the FSM tells you to do it is that you don't have to remove the brake caliper or disconnect any ball joints. The bad is that you are told to drive the left axle out of the tranny with a screw driver but they aren't clear that there is a pin in the way. I couldn't drive mine out so I pulled it out with the tranny. Once I had both parts on the bench I could see the pin the was blocking the punch from getting to the end of the axle. Looking in where the right axle was you can see a pin the crosses the circle and you have to get a small punch or screwdriver beside the pin to drive it out. It kinda looked like the universal symbol for "no" - a circle with a slash through it. HTH.

Charles


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes a long time ago I did daughter in laws old sentra and it was like this, need long thin screw driver.
This is the main shaft for the sun and plant gears in the final drive.


----------

